# Paxil Results...After six days.



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Unfortunately, I've had some fairly significant side effects that are unpleasant. I get really tired 60-90 minutes after taking it, and I've also had to deal with feeling naseous, agitated, restless, and like there's a weird energy in my stomach that I want to get out. Also, I could barely sleep last night.

I'm only on 10mg, and I didn't expect to get much by way of side effects due to this relatively small dose. 

Today is Day 6 (also the worst side effects yet). I have a little over a week until I see the psych again. I think I can stick it out until then if today is the worst that it gets...but if it stays like this for every day until then, I can't say I'll want to keep this up.

I hate feeling sick, even if it's not so much that I want to throw up.


----------



## tednugent2007 (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, you should try sticking it out for at least 2 weeks. I've been taking Paxil for a month now and I don't think it's doing anything. Now I'm taking Buspar as well, on day 3, but still nothing so far.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

The tiredness is part of the medication. That is why I take it at night.
It sounds like there is some sort of reaction you are having to it something stomach-wise. What do you take it with?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I've been taking it with dinner every time since I read that taking with food is supposed to reduce nausea. I can't imagine taking it without food. Ugh.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

Yes, that unpleasant energy is called agitation. If it gets so bad you feel like doing something that you'd regret, you're supposed to STOP TAKING IT and call your doctor or 911 if it's so bad you can't wait for it to go away. I had it on celexa, nothing gets rid of it that I tried, exercising feels stupid and useless, I felt like I needed to run a million miles but I felt weak and punched my bed, it didn't help, I rolled around on the floor groaning, pulled out hairs, did this for like 28 hours before finally falling asleep.

It was really bad the second day or so... it wore off quickly for me, within the first week it was manageable but present. Second week it was gone, but like a caffeine buzz, third week I felt normal.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

That is why I don't take SSRIs. Sure they made me feel like going out and doing things. The problem was it was way too strong of feeling and I had nowhere to go and nothing to do. It ended up feeling like panic attacks although usually panic attacks are that you have to get out of a situation. This was more like I absolutely had to go somewhere and do something right now or something horrible was going to happen. After a couple days of that I started shaking and I could not sleep at all (I already have insomnia). So I stopped paxil cold and dealt with the withdrawal. It was the worst withdrawal I've ever been through but it was almost better than what I felt like while on the medication.

Could you cut the dose in half or something? I don't remember what paxil comes as but I'm overly sensitive to meds and found I usually have to cut the lowest dose pills into at least halves and sometimes 1/4ths when I first start it to avoid side effects. I do that with pretty much every med I try and then slowly raise the dose to the normal starting amount if I don't have side effects. One of the psychiatrists I went to prescribed everything possible in a liquid solution so I could measure it out by cc until I reached a dose I could tolerate that was equivalent to the pill version.


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

:hug


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I do feel like exercising vigorously (and yet I'm still somewhat tired). It's just like this energy that needs to be manifested somehow. It's just continuous too!

If this continues for the next week, I definitely won't be upping the dose. I've always been sensitive to things like alcohol and caffeine (I rarely drink and try to avoid caffeine entirely with rare exceptions), so I think a small dose is like a large dose for the average person.

So far though, I definitely felt better before starting this med. It's tolerable, but just not pleasant...particularly if last night's sleep difficulty continues (I slept like a baby the first few days, so maybe it was a fluke).

It's insane that I have to go through these SSRI hurdles if I only want to have a benzo for RARE usage (a few times a MONTH is all I would want). I hate things like tolerance/withdrawal/dependence, and yet it seems like that's the kind of experience that awaits me for these SSRIs.


----------



## Foh_Teej (May 5, 2004)

Are you talking about the butterfly-feeling-nervous-gut sensation? Thats whats called akathisia and could go on to include tremor and constant yawning. As for the sedation, welcome to the Paxil club. I cant believe you havent complained about paxils notorious sexual side effects. Those can be a deal breaker by themselves.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

ardrum said:


> I've been taking it with dinner every time since I read that taking with food is supposed to reduce nausea. I can't imagine taking it without food. Ugh.


Did you know to treat nausea, you actually have to eat? An empty stomach will make you want to throw up. taking paxil with food is a good idea.


----------



## SayHelloToSunshine (May 28, 2008)

i was on paxil for about 1 year. my dosage peaked at 30mg. I think it helped a little bit when it came to overall anxiety. i didnt notice any major changes. i stopped taking it last year because i felt it wasnt really helping.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

SayHelloToSunshine said:


> i was on paxil for about 1 year. my dosage peaked at 30mg. I think it helped a little bit when it came to overall anxiety. i didnt notice any major changes. i stopped taking it last year because i felt it wasnt really helping.


thank u


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Now today I feel NO side effects at all. Not at all sick, agitated, or anything. I'm a bit tired, but that's totally understandable given the lack of decent sleep two nights ago (I often feel the effect of bad sleep a couple days after the actual night).

By the way, I haven't noticed any sort of "positive" impact so far. The fact that aggregate data (personal results vary of course) suggests about 75% or (sometimes much) more of the benefit of SSRIs can be replicated with placebo is not all that surprising. Sometimes I wonder if the side effects convince some people that it's "working" as intended. Hmm. It's only been a week still, but the packaging claims you should notice some benefit after a week or two.

I was also bit weary about the idea of an anti-depressant since I don't consider depression to be a significant issue with me (it's like 10:1 in favor of anxiety, with any sort of negative feelings being temporary and not severe). I guess I just have to hop through this Paxil hoop before I can try an as-needed anxiolytic (only for the most extreme situations). That would be preferred, since I'd rather not be taking a daily med.


----------



## tainted_ (Feb 20, 2008)

Omg the agitation thing! I have had that on a few anti depressents and it is unbearable I had so much trouble explaning it to my dr though...


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Paxil didn't do much for me either. Back to the dr. soon...


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Tonight I'm getting massive side effects again! This is insane! Is it typical to have rapid differences from day to day??

I feel sick (almost thinking about vomiting), really tired, confused, etc. This sucks.


----------



## KristineLeigh (Jun 1, 2008)

I was on paxil a few years ago.. all it did was make me fat.
lolol

it may work for some people.. but it definitely didn't help me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't recall the side effects changing from day-to-day. Are you sure it's not a psychological effect (no offense at all to you)?


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

srschirm said:


> I don't recall the side effects changing from day-to-day. Are you sure it's not a psychological effect (no offense at all to you)?


I take no offense. I'm open to considering any possibilities.

I actually think that the fatigue is more likely explained by the poor sleep I've had (restless in the morning hours, waking frequently, tossing/turning) rather than Paxil alone. If Paxil is disrupting restful sleep, it might be said to still be somewhat related, but who knows...

In addition, some of the foggy-headedness could be due to the sleep as well... If I don't get 7+ hours of sleep regularly, I notice my functioning decreases. It's been that way for years, so a great deal of this could be primarily sleep-related.

The only thing I don't think is adequately related to sleep deprivation is the nausea, which has come about most of the time in the evening (hour or two after taking dose) and sometimes much of the morning. I didn't expect to feel nausea, and I almost never feel that way normally.

I'm also a bit curious if eating more reduces nausea, which might explain why a lot of people gain weight on Paxil. Hmm...


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Not only how much but what you eat can impact the meds. How fast or strong they work along with the side effects. It may just be that.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

maybe u take it too much? try half pill.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Any changes in thoughts patterns? Perceptions?


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Paxil made Ardrum forget this forum? :eyes


----------



## estelle85 (Jan 22, 2008)

ya i agree..paxil dosent really "do" much..although it claims it does "wonders~" ..looool
yarrrrharrrrrr -.-;


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Most SSRI's are meant to take effect after 2-4 weeks. It could be a while. PAxil made me agiataed to. It gave me funny 'yawns' and other things. It also made me feel confident enough to want to beat up people much bigger than me. Thankfully I was so scary on it that the big people actually backed off.

PAxil is .... interesting. They pretty much dont prescribe it here any more, but the UK medical community isnt QUITE as dominated by the pharmaceuticals industry as they are allowed to be in the US. If a drug is ****tie, they stop using it here. I think in the US you have to wait until its not profitable anymore. Sorry for cynicim but the pharms have way too much clout IMO.


----------



## Peace99 (May 27, 2008)

michaelyuan said:


> SayHelloToSunshine said:
> 
> 
> > i was on paxil for about 1 year. my dosage peaked at 30mg. I think it helped a little bit when it came to overall anxiety. i didnt notice any major changes. i stopped taking it last year because i felt it wasnt really helping.
> ...


I never liked Paxil. It gave me really bad side effects including upset stomach all the time. I switched to Wellbutrin and have been taking it for 3 years now. Much much better.


----------



## NJexplorer313 (Feb 12, 2008)

Ardrum, do yourself a favor, and check out PaxilProgress.org another member from this site gave me the link. I have been on Paxil for 5 years, and am currently trying to get off. I am experiencing withdrawal that I could not even explain. I tried to wean my dosage much too fast, and am suffering the consequences.
If you would like to hear my personal experiences with the drug, you can message me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I might go back to paxil.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

I've been on Paxil for @ 6wks and have developed muscle twitching and tremors. I told my doc and she said that it's a common side effect. Fortunately, my symptoms have started to reduce and will hopefully go away as my body adjusts. Thus far, it's really helped with my anxiety...I just wonder how much damage it's doing to my nervous system.


----------



## yeah_yeah_yeah (Mar 27, 2007)

Ardie - post the paxil song!

Hmm well on the other hand, its mildly offensive to anyone whos ever been depressed ... so urm mabbe not.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

OK, well I had my two week appointment. The Paxil essentially does nothing now, neither side effects nor benefits. There's a little bit of drowsiness at times, but that's indistinguishable from placebo at this point.

She thinks I might be sensitive to it though considering how it went in my first week. She wants me to move to 15mg from 10.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

She thinks your sensitive to it and then wants you to take more? Personally if all I get are side effects to something and no benefits I lower the dose not increase it and if it does nothing once I'm without side effects I stop taking it. I've never had a med that I had bad side effects to with no benefits end up working at any dose. I just got more side effects that lasted longer the more I took.

Paxil withdrawal from trying to get off it probably the worst I ever dealt with and I've taken dozens of meds. Another reason I don't just keep increasing the dose of something when I'm already having side effects. Getting back off it becomes more and more difficult the higher the dose and the longer you take it. Better to quit it early if it doesn't show signs of being helpful and trying something else. It's not like there's a lack of meds out there. Even just another ssri might be a good idea and there's 8 of those. I found zoloft had less side effects and was easier to quit than paxil but it still didn't help my insomnia or anxiety.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, I'm very tentative about going any higher than 15mg (set for the next two weeks) due to all the crap I hear about Paxil withdrawal. At what point do people tend to "feel" the withdrawal impact upon reducing a dose? 

To be perfectly honest, I don't feel any effect at all now on Paxil (side effects or benefits). This makes me wonder if I would feel those side effects (sickness was the most noticeable) again upon reducing the dosage.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sensitive to the ssri's and I had withdrawal at the lowest dose of paxil after a week. Shaking, nearly vomiting, terrible headaches, insomnia... basically all the side effects multiplied by 10 for 2days after I quit taking it. I just laid in bed with my laptop and tv unable to do anything until it finally went away.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Akane said:


> I'm sensitive to the ssri's and I had withdrawal at the lowest dose of paxil after a week. Shaking, nearly vomiting, terrible headaches, insomnia... basically all the side effects multiplied by 10 for 2days after I quit taking it. I just laid in bed with my laptop and tv unable to do anything until it finally went away.


That paxilprogress site suggests reducing the Paxil dosage by 10% every 3-6 weeks or so. That would seem to take forever (the people there seem to be in the most sensitive group of Paxil users too), but I know that abruptly quitting is not recommended either.


----------



## AndyLT (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, only 2 weeks have passed.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Approaching three weeks on Paxil. My mood is worse, and my appetite is much weaker. I still get agitated, and I still feel dazed/cloudy-minded.

I am still taking 15mg daily (evenings) since last Wednesday.

No positive impact so far.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

increase ur dosage amount


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I really don't want to push the pace any faster. The more I experience side effects, the more I wonder how the withdrawal will be. This also makes me hesitant about taking a larger dose.

I'm just really sensitive to things like alcohol (lightweight!), caffeine (gives me horrible sleep), and others. Perhaps 10-15mg is like starting at double (or more) for most people.


----------



## michaelyuan (Feb 11, 2004)

i am taking it 20mg.feels ok.exept a lazyness.


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

I started Paxil at 2.5 with 2.5 increments because I was a mess at only 5. I'm now at 12.5 after 6 months and feel fine. You should talk to your doc. about cutting if your body is too sensitive...


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Bandit6 said:


> I started Paxil at 2.5 with 2.5 increments because I was a mess at only 5. I'm now at 12.5 after 6 months and feel fine. You should talk to your doc. about cutting if your body is too sensitive...


you taking paxil CR?


----------



## Bandit6 (Oct 20, 2007)

Noca said:


> Bandit6 said:
> 
> 
> > I started Paxil at 2.5 with 2.5 increments because I was a mess at only 5. I'm now at 12.5 after 6 months and feel fine. You should talk to your doc. about cutting if your body is too sensitive...
> ...


Nope, a plain old generic one that I diamond cut. :b


----------

